# Embryo Implantation, any latest tips



## Carolinek136 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi all,

I am an old member and have just done my 3rd ICSI cycle at ARGC.  Am having embryo transfer on Thursday.  Out of 7 eggs retrieved yesterday only 2/3 have fertilised over night with my partner's frozen sperm.  They spent 8 hours yesterday trying to find some mobile ones.  So a bit disappointed with the phone call taken this morning.  Anyway, please just wondering what are the latest tips and ideas for getting the embryos to implant??


----------



## claudiamark (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Caroline,

Not sure if this helps but I stuck with the pineapple juice (not from concentrate), 3 brazil nuts a day and warm baggy on my tummy for my 2ww but most of all lots of    .  Best of luck honey,

Claudia


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Im with Claudia on the pineapple juice and I had 5 brazil nuts a day.  1 pt of semi-skimmed milk and a total of 2l liquid intake

Stopped caffiene and also stopped fizzy drinks....

As for your embies hon, it really only takes one...I only had 2 decent eggs to begin with...!

Best of luck, good dividing vibes coming your way. xxx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Right girls, I'm off to buy some Pineapple juice now, and brasil nuts!
ET tomorrow,
thanks
Cat


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

re pineapple juice you want the "not from concentrate" stuff, usually found in the chilled section of supermarkets....   was told not to eat fresh pineapple though...!


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

great, thanks, good job you said about the fresh pineapple. 
Cat


----------



## Carolinek136 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi all, thanks for all your replies.  It sounds like it is still the same, plenty of pineapple juice and the brazil nuts.  None of you had said whether you had been successful? I plan to fully rest this time as i will not be at work, almost plan to stay in bed for two weeks, I know this worn't be practically possible and I will also use a lovely hot water bottle on my tum which I often do anyway as I love them and find them so comforting.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

i was told no hot water bottles as embies like it nice and normal temp....WARM should be ok. Definitely not hot though....


----------



## Carolinek136 (Jan 9, 2007)

hi all, I also meant to ask, how much pineapple juice should you be drinking a day?


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,
                  This may b a silly question but why drink pineapple juice?  I'm on my 2ww for a second time and nobody has given me tips before so it would b most appreciated. I have been drinking fruit juices but more tropical ones.


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Just been browsing and found the pineapple juice answer, so i'm off to buy some


----------

